# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  время для подготовки ответа...

## Gaura Shakti dvs

Я живу за границей и не имею русского Виндоус, ни русской клавиатуры. Текст печатаю в translit.ru. Неудобство заключается в том, что если я приготавливаю ответ больше 10 минут, форум меня выкидывает. И я снова должен пройти регистрацию.  :sed:  Где и как изменить эти настройки, я не нашел. А это заморочисто, когда Интернет медленный и время в Он-лайн ограничено. Что и как можно сделать?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Когда заходите на форум, надо поставить галку "Запомнить меня". Тогда не будет выкидывать. А когда завершаете работу, нажмите "выход".

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> когда заходите на форум, надо поставить галку "запомнить меня". тогда не будет выкидывать. а когда завершаете работу, нажмите "выход".


все равно выкидывает...  :smilies:  так, к примеру, получилось и с фотографией, которую вы вставили по своей милости. я сделал фотку, сохранил... потом подумал, что это у моего ноутбука диагональ в 13,3 дюйма. кому-то хочется просмотреть ее побольше... захотел изменить, но был уже "за пределами духовного общения"... зашел снова, а он не разрешает редактировать.

--------------
ps: это не наезд на модераторов, а замечания по работе форума.

----------


## Эдвард

Какой у вас браузер? И с каких пор эта проблема началась?

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

С самого первого захода в Интернет на моем новом ноутбуке предустановенный IE 8 был очень медленный и иногда вообще не конектился... Поэтому я установил Firefox 3.6.15, который не позволял долгое время пребывать на форуме...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Попробуйте удалить куки и временные файлы.

----------


## Эдвард

либо куки, либо настройки ff. 
можно сделать сброс всего кэша в ff, для начала: интсрументы - стереть недавнюю историю - за весь период - отметить все пункты и нажать "очистить сейчас". 
один минус - журнал посещений тоже очиститься. но это не беда  :smilies:

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

У меня новый ноутбук... На момент проблем с форумом никаких кук на нем не водилось... Потом он хм-м-м-м... накрылся немного... и я переустановил Виндоус... Сейчас заходит и держится на форуме без проблем. Последовал совету Лакшмана Праны прабху, и теперь из форума и не выходит. Ну и не нужно, ноутбук мой личный и никто, тем более понимающий по-русски, на нем не работает.

----------

